# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Atto di contestazione da PVC

## sera78

Mi ritrovo alle prese con un atto di contestazione scaturito da PVC della GDF per la mancata emissione di uno scontrino di  1,00.
Le cose sono andate così:
1- cliente entra nel bar e prende un caffè con cornetto da portare via e paga il cornetto ad un amico il tutto per  2,00.
Il commesso fa lo scontrino dell'importo di  2,00, ma il cliente lo dimentica sul bancone, uscendo viene fermato dalla GDF sprovvisto dello scontrino ed agli stessi fa presente di aver pagato  2,00 e di aver dimenticato sicuramente lo scontrino al bar.
Entrando trovano ancora lo scontrino sul bancone, il quale infatti riporta l'orario di qualche minuto prima.
I finanzieri non tengono in considerazione nè lo scontrino nè la versione del cliente, e stilano il PVC per la mancata emissione dello scontrino relativo al solo cornetto (1,00).
Dal momento che, sia dalla tesimonianza del cliente, sia a mio avviso ben più importante dalla registrazione della telecamera del bar, si evince perfettamente che lo scontrino, oltretutto di  2,00 è stato emesso e dimenticato dal cliente sul bancone, cosa mi consigliate?
1- presentazione delle deduzionidifensive con allegata la registrazione della telecamera di quei minuti, lo scontrino emesso e una dichiarazione del cliente.
2- ricorso avverso l'atto di contestazione con tutti gli allegati di cui al punto 1;
3- Istanza in autotutela;
Inoltre nelle motivazione dell'atto viene riportato che l'atto di contestazione è per l'anno 2010, invece che per l'anno 2011 (data PVC 11/05/2011), potrebbe essere un altro motivo?
Scusate la lunghezza, ma volevo essere il più chiara possibile.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sicuramente la 1.
La 2 in subordine. 
ciao

----------


## sera78

La 1 non esclude la 2?

----------


## mapellone

> La 1 non esclude la 2?

  No perchè le memoria difensive si possono presentare a seguito di PVC. Mentre il ricorso va presentato al momento dell'avviso di accertamento o di irrogazione delle sanzioni. Se le prime non dovessere portare i frutti sperati bisogna ricorrere in CTP impugnando il secondo.

----------


## sera78

ritorno sull'argomento per chiedere se esiste un modello per le deduzioni difensive da presentare all'ADE.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ritorno sull'argomento per chiedere se esiste un modello per le deduzioni difensive da presentare all'ADE.
> Grazie

  Non ne esistono di specifici. Si tratta di uno scritto molto simile al ricorso.

----------


## sera78

Grazie 1000

----------


## roby

Non preoccuparti delle formalità delle deduzioni (che non eliminano la possibilità di fare ricorso successivamente)... in un documento "uso bollo" spighi all'agenzia entrate tutto cio' che è successo... e documenti il tutto cme credi...
vedrai che ti daranno ragione  :Smile:

----------


## sera78

ok, grazie della dritta...
spero ci si veda presto...

----------

